# Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?



## jdcr (29. Mai 2013)

*Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber ich finde im Netz praktisch keine Informationen dazu. Nicht einmal auf welcher Frequenz das offenbar proprietäre Xbox-Protokoll genau läuft (anscheinend irgendwo im 2,4-GHz-Bereich, wie auch Bluetooth). Weiß das jemand hier oder hat es vielleicht sogar schon selbst ausprobiert?

Der Hintergrund ist, dass ich meinen HT-/Spiele-PC bei Bedarf (also eigentlich immer dann, wenn das Media Center nicht läuft) mit Bluetooth-Maus und -Tastatur steuere. Fürs Spielen hängt ein verkabelter Xbox-Controller dran. Davon möchte ich jetzt einen zweiten, aber ein Kabel zum Sitzplatz des zweiten Spielers wäre etwas störend. 

Wenn ich die Variante mit Play&Charge-Pack kaufen würde, hätte ich dann das Kabel als Fallback-Option, falls es sich doch mit Bluetooth beißen sollte? Also anders gefragt: Überträgt der Controller über das Kabel statt über Bluetooth, sobald man dieses anschließt?
Umgekehrt, falls es kein Problem mit Bluetooth gibt, würde ich den ersten (verkabelten) Controller auch noch gegen einen kabellosen austauschen.


----------



## Deeron (29. Mai 2013)

WLan und Bluetooth laufen im gleichen Freuquenzband.

Das heißt, das sie sich immer stören könnten(!).
Wird bei dem Wirelesscontroller ein eigener Empfängerstick mitgeliefert oder wird ein vorhandener Bluetooth adapter vorausgesetzt?


----------



## jdcr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Ja, ein Empfänger ist dabei (wenn man die Windows-Version des Controllers nimmt; in der Xbox selber ist der Empfänger wohl schon eingebaut). Aber ich glaube "W-LAN" ist es auch wieder nicht, was der Controller verwendet, sondern etwas ganz eigenes, oder?

Genau der Unterschied zwischen "könnte sich stören" und "stört sich in der Praxis tatsächlich" ist es, worauf meine Frage abzielte. Wahrscheinlich muss ich auf jemanden warten, der es selbst ausprobiert hat.


----------



## Deeron (29. Mai 2013)

Aaaaaalso:

Auch in der Praxis könnte(!) es sich stören. Das ist wortwörtlich vom Glück abhängig weil:

Bei solchen Geräten ist zwar die Funkfrequenz bekannt (2,4GHz) aber nicht die Kanalbelegung.
Von daher hilft nichts anderes als ausprobieren, ob sich die ganzenGeräte vertragen.
Ob WLan oder Bluetooth ist in der Hinsicht Irrelevant, da es sich gegenseitig stören kann, weil beides das gleiche Frequenzband (aber vlt nicht den selben Kanal) nutzt.

Beispiel von mir:
Ich habe selber die RAT 9 von Saitek (Funkmaus im 2,4 GHz Frequenzband). Die, die ich erwischt habe (also speziell meine eigene Maus) hat die selbe Kanalbelegung wie auch WLan-Router serienmäßig haben. (zumindest war es bei meinem DLink-Router und meiner Vodafone-Box so). Die Maus und hat allerdings so stark gesendet, das mein WLan-Empfang am Laptop "übertönt" wurde und abbrach. Nur eine Kanaländerung des Routers brachte Abhilfe (An der Maus kann man ja den Kanal nicht ändern).

Von daher: Ausprobieren. Du wirst die Kanalbelegung bei Peripheriegeräten womöglich nicht herausfinden. 
Sollte es sich widererwarten Stören (was allerdings recht unwahrschenlich ist, da es inner halb eine Frequenzbandes, mehrere Sendefrequenzen mit mehreren Kanaläen gibt) tausche den Wirelesscontroller um und hoffe, das du einen mit einer anderen Kanalbelegung bekommst .


----------



## jdcr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Ah, verstehe - danke für die Erklärung. Es hängt also nicht nur vom Typ des Geräts (z.B. Xbox-Wireless-Controller), sondern vom konkreten Gerät ab, dass ich in den Fingern habe, weil die Dinger ab Werk unterschiedlich eingestellt sind. 

Umso wichtiger meine zweite Frage - nutzt der Controller das Kabel nur zum Laden oder auch für die Daten, so dass ich notfalls darauf zurückgreifen könnte?


----------



## Deeron (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Stell dir das Problem mit den Frequenzen und Kanälen wie bei billigen ferngesteuerten Autos vor .

Ob das Kabel letztendlich nur läd oder auch die Daten überträgt ist doch im endeffekt auch egal.



			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Features:
> - Wiederaufladbarer Akku und praktisches Ladekabel im günstigen Paket
> - Kabel und Akku farblich passend für den neuen Xbox 360 Wireless Controller Black
> *- Keine Zwangspause bei leerer Batterie - einfach Kabel einstecken und während des Ladens weiterspielen*
> ...



Das ding heißt ja nicht ohne Grund Play AND Charge. Wenn der Akku zu ende geht, steckst du das Kabel rein und er funktioniert wieder, da der Akku wieder geladen wird. Ob die Daten dann übers Kabel gehen oder Gefunkt werden ist somit wayne ^^.


----------



## jdcr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*



Deeron schrieb:


> Ob die Daten dann übers Kabel gehen oder Gefunkt werden ist somit wayne ^^.


Nee, mein Gedankengang war dieser: Wenn es sich wider Erwarten nicht mit Bluetooth verträgt, könnte ich auf diese Weise aus dem Teil einen kabelgebundenen Controller machen. 

Aber, soweit ich die entsprechende WP-Seite richtig verstehe, scheint Bluetooth innerhalb gewisser Grenzen zu versuchen, anderen Nutzern des Frequenzbands "auszuweichen". Deshalb bin ich jetzt mal optimistisch und bestelle... 

Edit: Ich glaube ich kann mir meine Frage dank WP selbst beantworten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360#Zus.C3.A4tzlicher_Akkumulator


> Da das Ladekabel mittels USB an die Konsole angeschlossen wird, kann man den Controller auch an einem PC betreiben. Die Treiber für so angeschlossene Controller sind bei Windows 7 und Windows 8 bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten, so wird der Betrieb des Xbox-360-Gamepads an einem PC problemlos möglich (dies funktioniert allerdings ausschließlich mit den Kabeln, die zusätzlich zu den Stromleitungen auch über Datenleitungen verfügen; somit kommen die Kabel vieler Dritthersteller hierfür nicht in Frage).


Bei der Formulierung ist nur nicht ganz klar, ob sich der entscheidende Satz auf das Play&Charge-Kit oder auf das Quick-Charge-Kit bezieht.


----------



## Deeron (29. Mai 2013)

Wird schon klappen. Viel Glück. Berichte mal bitte wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## Braineater (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*



Deeron schrieb:


> Stell dir das Problem mit den Frequenzen und Kanälen wie bei billigen ferngesteuerten Autos vor .
> 
> Ob das Kabel letztendlich nur läd oder auch die Daten überträgt ist doch im endeffekt auch egal.
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt leider nicht ganz  Bei dem Wireless Controller dient das Kabel wirklich nur dazu den Controller zu laden, das man auch während des Ladens weiterspielen kann liegt daran das der Controller noch immer eine Verbindung zum Empfänger hat  Ohne Empfänger und nur mit Kabel geht definitv nicht. Sollte also die verbindung wirklich gestörrt werden, dann bringt auch das Kabel nichts.


----------



## jdcr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Oh, ok. Also ist das falsch, was die Wikipedia da schreibt?


----------



## Deeron (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*



Braineater schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht ganz  Bei dem Wireless Controller dient das Kabel wirklich nur dazu den Controller zu laden, das man auch während des Ladens weiterspielen kann liegt daran das der Controller noch immer eine Verbindung zum Empfänger hat  Ohne Empfänger und nur mit Kabel geht definitv nicht. Sollte also die verbindung wirklich gestörrt werden, dann bringt auch das Kabel nichts.


 
Ich bin einfach vom optimalfall ausgegangen, das der Funk nicht gestört wird. weil dann wäre es doch recht egal oder?


----------



## jdcr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Dann wär's völlig egal, ja. Wir werden sehen; mit etwas Glück kann ich übermorgen berichten.


----------



## altgofur (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Hier laufen Bluetooth zum Sync, WLAN, ein wireless Xbox Controller am PC, ein wireless Controller an der PS3 samt den Move-Controllern sowie eine Funkmaus ohne sich zu stören. Sowohl nun im gut abgeschirmten Neubau als auch vorher im schlecht abgeschirmten Altbau.


----------



## jdcr (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Stören sich Bluetooth und Xbox-Wireless-Controller?*

Ich kann bestätigen was altgofur gesagt hat. Es funktioniert problemlos parallel zu Bluetooth. W-LAN habe ich keines laufen. 

Auch Braineater hat recht - ohne das Empfängsteil (Adapter) läuft nix. Eigenlich schade, wozu hat das Teil schließlich einen USB-Anschluss. Aber ok, mich stört's ja nicht mehr.


----------

